# Any California bottle digging clubs?



## brad or cat (Feb 21, 2004)

Are there any digging clubs in California that you know of?

 Thanks Brad


----------



## brad or cat (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment Roger! We'll check out the Collectors Chat you mentioned!
 Here is a pic of A Cure For Drunkeness bottle







 Picture cropped to reasonable size! - Admin


----------

